
Why Uber cares safety while rejecting fingerprint-background-check? - ausjke
http://www.mystatesman.com/news/news/local/qa-what-austin-voters-need-to-know-about-the-prop-/nq9YN/
======
ausjke
I first read the ballot and was totally misled, Uber is promoting safety on
all its ballots/ads/etc, then why they refuse fingerprinting? They tricked the
wording so much that makes people believe "no fingerprint-background-check is
more safe", which is the opposite, hate that, vote NO to whatever Uber wants
for me.

